# Fuente PC que entrega tensiones incorrectas: ¿Qué puede causar ésto?



## eld1e6o (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola gente, buscaba ayuda ya que actualmente tengo un problema con la fuente Shure de 450W de mi pc
La misma se apaga al poco tiempo de estar encendida cuando estoy usando una placa de video no integrada, si desconecto la placa y uso la integrada funciona normalmente, las tensiones que entrega la fuente no son las correctas y la placa de video aparentemente no esta preparada para ello.
Las salidas de 5 y 12 volts ideales entregan 5,6 y 11,2 volts respectivamente (en algún momento fue inferior instantáneamente la tensión de 11,2 volts), dato obtenido observando la información que brinda la bios, al igual que a través de un tester digital.
La fuente posee dos integrados, un tl494 el cual, según parece, es muy común en este tipo de artefactos, y uno que dice az339p-e1 835r05, que según el datasheet (http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/176223/BCDSEMI/AZ339P-E1.html) es un comparador cuádruple de exactitud...
Alguien me puede dar una ayuda para su reparación? La fuente, observando su circuito interno, no posee componentes dañados al menos visualmente. No se como funciona la regulación de las mismas pero tenía entendido que cuando la tensión esta bien una señal de power good aprobaba su funcionamiento, pero la pc enciende igual incluso con esas tensiones erróneas.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Mar 15, 2010)

La tarjeta de video que estas usando requiere alimentacion externa con un conector PCI-6x? que modelo y que marca es? Te lo pregunto porque las fuentes de pc las que vienen con los gabinetes no son muy buenas y si tu tarjeta de video requiere alimentacion externa no alcanza a alimentar la potencia que requieres y te bota la proteccion de la fuente.

Eso me paso cuando actualice mi tarjeta de video usaba una fuente de 500w de edge systems y una GT9400 la podia mas que bien pero hice upgrade a una HD4770 y no podia ni entrar a los juegos cuando se apagaba la PC ahi es cuando mas consume, solucion cambie la fuente a una certificada por ATI una ZUMAX de 850w soporta hasta 2 HD4890 en crossfire asi que tengo fuente para rato, te recomendaria si tu caso es algo parecido hagas lo mismo.

saludos


----------



## eld1e6o (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola Dragoblaztr. Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta e información!
La tarjeta es algo vieja, es una geforce 5, es agp y toma la alimentación directa del motherboard. El problema si es de alimentación, mas específicamente de regulación de tensión, tilda la pc por completo sin responder a nada mas que un apagado con el boton de encendido presionado durante unos segundos o el botón de reset, y sin indicar carga del disco rígido por mas que presione botones que, teóricamente, inician programas cargando el cpu, es decir, solamente con la luz verde encendida, sin forma de hacer que lea ni nada, por lo que se tilda pero sigue con alimentación. La fuente no se apaga, sigue encendida, por lo que parece.
Saqué la fuente y medí las tensiones colocando una carga y haciendo los puentes correspondientes para aislar los problemas de la pc y tomé las siguientes lecturas:

Cable - Lectura
+5v(25A) - +5.8v
+5v (1,5A) - 5.21v
+12v - +11.2v
-12v - -12.8v
+3.3v - +3.55v
PG - +5.8v

La verdad que no se como proceder para el análisis y reparación

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Gatts (Mar 16, 2010)

Que carga pusiste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

Fijate que no tenga electrolíticos inflados y cambiale todos los relacionados con el 494.


----------



## eld1e6o (Mar 16, 2010)

Gatts dijo:


> Que carga pusiste?


Gatts, puse una lámpara de auto, sinceramente no se de que potencia es pero las tensiones que mido en la fuente cargada con la lámpara son las mismas que medía cuando la fuente estaba conectada en el cpu y funcionando.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tenga electrolíticos inflados y cambiale todos los relacionados con el 494.


DOSMETROS, con respecto a los electrolíticos, no hay ningún componente dañado de forma que sea perceptible a la vista. A que te referís con con todos los relacionados con el 494? Decís que siga el circuito y los componentes que tienen relación con el mismo los reemplace directamente? O los mida? O cambie los capacitores? Perdón por la pregunta tonta.

Comento que el cuádruple comparador, según estuve buscando, tiene exactamente la misma configuración interna que el lm339 por lo que poco debe tener que ver con el problema.
La pata 14 del tl494 posee 5v, esperaba que no fuera así para suponer que el mismo estaba fallando y diera una tensión de referencia incorrecta.

Gracias a ambos por su ayuda!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

Las fuentes de "alta calidad" (nótense las comillas) tienen una regulación que podríamos llamar "decente" (comillas de nuevo). Los valores de tensión que estás midiendo no son tan raros de encontrar.
Asumí como normales esas tensiones.

Hecho eso, fijate que tenés 0,8V dando vueltas por tu sistema. Las salidas de 5V, 12V y -12V los tienen. Fijate porque seguramente todas esas tensiones vienen del mismo trafo y de los mismos transistores oscilando.
Parecería que tenés una masa corrida en ese lado. Yo revisaría por ahí, quizá una soldadura mala entre las masas (unidas por resistencia y condensador) o algo así.

Y si tu placa conectara la masa errónea con la masa real (el chasis y este a tierra) eso podría explicar el porqué del apagón (la fuente lo vería como un corto llegado el caso).

Saludos


----------



## eld1e6o (Mar 16, 2010)

*Me encontré con una resistencia que tiene  un terminal al aire*, del lado del cobre parece desoldado a propósito ya que así estaba aunque sin mucho estaño, creo imposible que se haya desoldado mientras desarmé la fuente por la ubicación pero me parece muy raro que haya venido así de fábrica y mas que haya sucedido solo porque esta a unos 30° del circuito. La misma tiene un valor de 4,7 ohm aunque el tester indique 6 ohm (cuando cortocircuito las puntas del tester me da 2 ohm así que no creo que esté defectuosa).
Uno de los terminales esta conectada a un condensador cerámico de 10 nF que va a uno de los terminales de un diodo Schottky (yg805c06, http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/61494/FUJI/YG805C06.html) y el otro directamente al terminal común de este tipo de diodos. Además la misma es de algo mas de potencia que las demás (esta es común, las demás son de baja potencia en general).
Alguien cree posible que se haya desoldado debido al calor irradiado por la potencia que la atraviesa? Puede aparecer algún problema grave si la reemplazo y sueldo el terminal al hoyo que aparentemente va?

Que tipo de cero presentan estas fuentes? Si bien los -12v son de baja potencia, me parece muy raro que la tensión positiva siempre tenga el mismo offset que la negativa, por ejemplo, recién estaba midiendo la tensión de +12v y estaba en 11,3, y la de -12v en -12,7, al poco tiempo se puso en 11,25 y -12,75, es decir, parece que tuviera un cero virtual que no concuerda con el real.
Igualmente las tensiones de 5v y 3,3v se mantienen en el valor incorrecto pero fijo sin regir bajo esas supuestas normas.

Gracias.

Saludos!



Cacho dijo:


> Hecho eso, fijate que tenés 0,8V dando vueltas por tu sistema. Las salidas de 5V, 12V y -12V los tienen. Fijate porque seguramente todas esas tensiones vienen del mismo trafo y de los mismos transistores oscilando.
> Parecería que tenés una masa corrida en ese lado. Yo revisaría por ahí, quizá una soldadura mala entre las masas (unidas por resistencia y condensador) o algo así.
> 
> Y si tu placa conectara la masa errónea con la masa real (el chasis y este a tierra) eso podría explicar el porqué del apagón (la fuente lo vería como un corto llegado el caso).
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho, justamente es lo que estaba preguntando porque me llamaba la atención, (y a eso venía mi post anterior!)

Buen punto!

Voy a arriesgar a reemplazar la resistencia que tiene un terminal desoldado, es de un valor muy bajo, si no llega a ser el problema voy a generar peores :S

Ahora me tengo que ir, esta noche comento como me fue.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2010)

eld1e6o dijo:


> Alguien cree posible que se haya desoldado debido al calor irradiado por la potencia que la atraviesa? Puede aparecer algún problema grave si la reemplazo y sueldo el terminal al hoyo que aparentemente va?


¿Foto? (de todos lados)
No creo que pase nada si la cambiás por una igual. De todas formas, no pruebes la fuente conectada a una computadora 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

Para arrancar la fuente, en general, la lámpara de coche o una dicroica de 12 Vcc 50watts, se ponen en los 5 Vcc .


----------



## eld1e6o (Mar 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Foto? (de todos lados)
> No creo que pase nada si la cambiás por una igual. De todas formas, no pruebes la fuente conectada a una computadora
> 
> Saludos


Cacho, lamentablemente cuando vi tu mensaje ya había cambiado esos componentes y por eso no postee fotos, los resultados siguen siendo los mismos.
Lo que hice al conectar esa resistencia fue reconectar un rc serie entre los terminales del diodo que va a la bobina de salida de +5v, lo cual aparentemente cumple la función de un filtro y por lo que veo es común en estos circuitos en la etapa de salida de tensión, además el otro terminal del mismo diodo (dos diodos en configuración barrera encapsulado en uno solo, con el terminal medio conectado a la bobina  de salida de +5v) tiene una rama similar, ver la imagen, estaba por chequear los diodos por si sobrecalentaron y lograron que la resistencia se desuelde pero no creo que una falla de ellos de estos problemas, además el terminal desoldado es el que esta del lado del capacitor y no del diodo y la resistencia es de 1/4w y no tiene marcas de quemadura.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para arrancar la fuente, en general, la lámpara de coche o una dicroica de 12 Vcc 50watts, se ponen en los 5 Vcc .


Gracias DOSMETROS, la fuente esta arrancando por eso no me preocupo en saber de cuanto es la lámpara, igualmente esta conectada entre los 12v y no entre los 5 :S, en teoría debería haber dos lámparas que carguen cada salida supongo

Me esta desesperando el hecho de no saber porque hay un desfasaje y la fuente sigue funcionando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

Claro , como te dijo Cacho, esas fuentes no regulan cada tensión individualmente, lo hacen globalmente, intentando balancearlas.

Están preparadas para bastante mayores consumos en los +5 Vcc (por eso te sugerí cargarla ahí) que en los 12 Vcc, entonces al estar muy cargada en los 12, se le cae, pero si intentara sostenerlos entonces los 5 se irían a 6,5. ¿entendés?

Saludos !


----------



## eld1e6o (Mar 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , como te dijo Cacho, esas fuentes no regulan cada tensión individualmente, lo hacen globalmente, intentando balancearlas.
> 
> Están preparadas para bastante mayores consumos en los +5 Vcc (por eso te sugerí cargarla ahí) que en los 12 Vcc, entonces al estar muy cargada en los 12, se le cae, pero si intentara sostenerlos entonces los 5 se irían a 6,5. ¿entendés?
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias DOSMETROS! La potencia de las salidas es aproximadamente la misma tando de los 5v como de los 12, unos 125w, pero no se me ocurre nada. La forma interna de alimentar la salida es la misma también tanto para la salida de 3,3v como para la de 5v , la de 12 aparentemente también pero en este caso lo hace a través de otro semiconductor (sospecho que es un diodo doble similar al nombrado antes pero con otras características, dice st 9505 malaysa stprhj ct, o algo así y no encuentro información del mismo) y según el diagrama del tl494 cualquier tensión debería corregir la inexactitud pero no sucede, sino que el desplazamiento es de 0,8v constantes :S
Puse la carga en los 12v porque la misma carga va a generar una potencia consumida mayor que en los 5v, probaría como decís vos (igualmente lo descartaría ya que el funcionamiento en el mother, tanto con la pc funcionando como la fuente fuera del gabinete siendo chequeada con una carga dan los mismos valores y la pc funcionaba un rato...) Pero ahora estoy intentando desoldar los diodos dobles para medirlos fuera del circuito, esta complicado porque esta rodeado de bobinas...

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## thorax (Abr 1, 2010)

Buenas, compre una fuente atx comun, y la desarme para modificar el sistema de refrigeracion.
Desmonte todos los transistores de potencia (7) que estaban atornillados a un disipador, y los monte en una placa experimental, con cables, a la cual le puse un bloque de refrigeracion liquida.

Todo barbaro. Probe la fuente, con lamparas dicroicas de 12v (que tienen un buen consumo), y funciono bien.

Las lineas de tension, 12v, 5v, y 3.3v, estaban estables y en un rango razonable. 12v=12.2, etc

Cuando enchufe la fuente a la pc, una pc comun, note la linea de 12v en particular MUY alta.
entre 12.7-12.8, llegando a 13v en algunos casos.

Estoy intentando solucionar este problema , ya que a la fuente le puse muchas horas de trabajo y no quiero tener que remplazarla.
con las lamparas se comporta muy bien, buena corriente y buena tension.

Intente agregar una lampara a la linea de 12v con la pc enchufada, y logre bajar 200mv, de 12.8 a 12.6.
igual asi es mucho y no es una solucion.

La unica idea que se me ocurre es que la fuente esta pensada para un mayor consumo al que la estoy sometiendo con la pc
Hay alguna forma de modificar la fuente para que las lineas de tension esten ok y no danar el hardware?

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2010)

Si lees todo el hilo hallarás la respuesta, seguramente estés consumiendo mucho de +5 y la fuente trata de balancear.

Saludos.


----------



## thorax (Abr 2, 2010)

DOSMETROS: gracias por contestar.

Relei el thread, y lo que pude medir es:

al enchufar la fuente en vacio a la red de 220v, produce un "chispazo" bastante importante en el terminal de 220v

La fuente da 0.2v en 12v estando totalmente desenchufada (todos los molex desenchufados)

Le enchufe varias lamparas a 5v, dejando 12v y 3.3v libres de carga
3.3v quedo perfecta
5v se fue a 5.1-5.2v
12v se fue a 12.8v

Por lo que veo hay mayor consumo en 5v que en 12v, lo que no me sorprende, ya que la fuente es atx2.0 de 24 pines y un molex extra de 12v para p4, y el motherboard es viejo, atx de 20pines.

La consulta ahora es como modificar la fuente para mantener 12v estables en este setup
gracias!


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 2, 2010)

y no sera que tienes el multimetro descalibrado?


----------



## thorax (Abr 2, 2010)

no creo, midiendo mi otra fuente de pc me da 12v y 5.2v

con respecto a que da tension desenchufada, obviamente me referi a que los molex estan desenchufados, pero esta enchufada a la red de 220v.

saludos.


----------



## jose555 (Mar 31, 2017)

Muy buenos dias! Tengo una XFX 850w 80+ Gold Full Modular (Codigo P1-850B-BEFX) . Enciende normal, el problema es que al conectar a la pc (solo mother) las velocidades del cooler del micro bajan y suben, y muy pocas veces la pc directamente no enciende. Por lo tanto decidi ver los voltajes que estaba entregando la Fuente... 

Linea Amarilla: 14.5v aprox
Linea Roja : 5.85v aprox
Linea Naranja: 3.8v aprox

Las lineas naranja y violeta podrian llegar a estar bien pero no me parece correcto para una fuente como estas... La linea amarrilla definitivamente esta muy mal. Desarme la fuente, nada fuera de lo normal, ningun capacitor inchado y no hay olor a quemado. 

Que puedo hacer ? Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2017)

Buscaste el diagrama ?


----------



## savad (Jun 10, 2017)

Estas son las especificaciones de diseño que recomienda intel para las fuentes de alimentacion ATX.
En mi expeiencia cuando el voltaje de +12 baja del mínimo la pc falla.
Normalmente aunque se vean fisicamente bien los caps asociados a la fuente de +12, internamente
se van secando y sube su resistencia serie, bajando el voltaje de salida de dicha fuente. Por lo que un cambio
de capacitores resuelve el problema. Si es tu fuente, ponle caps de 105 C y 25V .. un poco más caros pero menor ESR y por lo tanto mayor vida. 


```
Output        Range   Minimum Nominal Maximum Unit
+12V1DC (1)   ±5%     +11.40  +12.00  +12.60    Volts
+12V2DC (3)   ±5%     +11.40  +12.00  +12.60    Volts
+5 VDC        ±5%     +4.75    +5.00  +5.25      Volts
+3.3 VDC (2)  ±5%     +3.14    +3.30  +3.47      Volts
-12 VDC       ±10%    -10.80   -12.00 -13.20     Volts
+5 VSB        ±5%      +4.75   +5.00  +5.25      Volts
```

nota: si sobredimencionas la fuente (más watts de lo necesario), el voltaje es mayor a 12.6 porque el diseño esta pensado en una cierta carga mínima.


----------



## MisaMagna (Jul 3, 2017)

Buenos Dias colegas, Tengo una fuente de poder de PC HP DPS-220AB-2 especifica para la computadora HP Pavilion Slimline 5212, la falla que presentaba es que ella entraba en corto y al momento de arrancar inmediatamente se apaga, luego de abrirla y revisarla encontré que tiene un condensador abombado de 100uF de 25V. Al cambiarlo funciona perfectamente pero luego encontré que al cabo de unos 10 segundos esta se vuelve a apagar (entra en modo protección). Revisándola con un Powe Suppy Tester, Encontré que el voltaje de 3.3V de la fuente comienza a aumentar a 3.4v, 3.5v, 3.6v y por ende llega a protección porque no se mantiene el voltaje. Alguna idea de que pudiera estar fallando?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2017)

Eso también ocurre con las otras tensiones? o solamente con ese voltaje


----------



## MisaMagna (Jul 3, 2017)

Solamente con esa tensión, los demás voltajes se mantienen dentro del rango


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2017)

Fijate si esa tensión la toma de un regulador de tres terminales, puede que este dañado


----------

